# Designer needs help: Oil Based paint is peeling/scratching off on client's trim/crown



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

I need a professional's advice please. I finished a large interior design job in houston about 6 weeks ago. I recently received a message from the client, who is beyond upset, that her trims and crowns are peeling/scratching off. i specifically order the top of the line SW oil based paint in the color (NATUREL - which is a light colored paint). What or how could this be happening. SW is telling me that the painter should have sanded all trims/crowns to remove sheen before painting. This seems like over kill to me. Help? Thanks kindly!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Not knowing the particulars of the job, but yes, scuffing a surface for better tooth/adhesion is pretty much painting 101.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

How long have you worked with "your painter"?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Do you know what type of top coat was in place before your guy put down the oil based paint?


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> I need a professional's advice please. I finished a large interior design job in houston about 6 weeks ago. I recently received a message from the client, who is beyond upset, that her trims and crowns are peeling/scratching off. i specifically order the top of the line SW oil based paint in the color (NATUREL - which is a light colored paint). What or how could this be happening. SW is telling me that the painter should have sanded all trims/crowns to remove sheen before painting. This seems like over kill to me. Help? Thanks kindly!


 I call B.S oil scraped off with a finger nail...your painter might have used latex. is this job n.c or a repaint? and what kind or scuz/grime/oil slick has any painter found on crown molding? hair spray at best in a bathroom.


----------



## Mthom93 (Mar 18, 2012)

Oil based paint will often have this reaction when it's applied over a latex paint or even oil if the sheen has not been sanded off. I too learned this the hard way 20 years ago. Solvent based paints basically melt the latex or water based paint and causes it to bubble or come off in strips taking the new paint with it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

latex over oil?:whistling2:

I doubt the OP has enough info at this time to provide for adequate assessment.


----------



## Beth16 (May 23, 2012)

Even if it was oil over oil - at the very least a quick scuffing and cleaning is in order; that's basic stuff and not overkill at all.
What type of finish was on the trim previously?
What does your painter say?
Are you _sure_ he used oil? And if so, which one - 200, ProClassic, etc?
I'm also curious how the HO knows she can scratch paint off the crown molding. Peeling and failing the scratch test are two different things (although they may have the same underlying cause.)

Need more details. Pictures would help.


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Y'all! It was pro-classic oil and the paint/substrate originally on the trim/crown is also an oil based. It appeared to be a semi-gloss, which is what I also used over it. I am not entirely sure if he scuffed it, but I think he used lacquer thinner to clean it. I was doing so many other things with this house I didn't pay close enough attention and I am only 1 year in the business (graduated with my degree a year ago). So much to learn I see! UGH!


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

I go tomorrow morning to meet with the SW manager at the client's house. I will post pics tomorrow! Thanks everyone!!!!!!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Sounds like you will earn a stripe on this one.

The painter should have sanded or used a bonding primer.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Next time don't go with the lowest bid.

Sent from Android Phone using Paint Talk


----------



## Beth16 (May 23, 2012)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> Thanks Y'all! It was pro-classic oil and the paint/substrate originally on the trim/crown is also an oil based. It appeared to be a semi-gloss, which is what I also used over it. I am not entirely sure if he scuffed it, but I think he used lacquer thinner to clean it. I was doing so many other things with this house I didn't pay close enough attention and I am only 1 year in the business (graduated with my degree a year ago). So much to learn I see! UGH!


Nothing beats hands-on experience...
Used lacquer thinner to clean it?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Sounds like you will earn a stripe on this one.
> 
> The painter should have sanded or used a bonding primer.


Hopefully it's on her sleeve.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> I go tomorrow morning to meet with the SW manager at the client's house. I will post pics tomorrow! Thanks everyone!!!!!!


Excellent course of action. :thumbsup:


----------



## Beth16 (May 23, 2012)

The manager at my closest SW store thinks it's OK to use Colors-to-Go to paint a room, because it's cheaper than buying whole gallons of decent paint. The manager at another SW store I go to frequently sold general purpose latex primer to a client of mine as a first coat on an antique oak table and chairs.

Just saying. SW employees, even managers, are not painters.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Beth16 said:


> The manager at my closest SW store thinks it's OK to use Colors-to-Go to paint a room, because it's cheaper than buying whole gallons of decent paint. The manager at another SW store I go to frequently sold general purpose latex primer to a client of mine as a first coat on an antique oak table and chairs.
> 
> Just saying. SW employees, even managers, are not painters.


Agreed. At my local SW, the manager is pretty good, but the rest of the staff. Fugedaboudit...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I would take a professional painter instead. SW managers don't know sh!t. I bet he is just going to stand and say is your painter's fault.

Sent from Android Phone using Paint Talk


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I bet he is just going to stand and say its your painter's fault.


Which it sounds like it is, which begs the question, how did you find this painter, and was he/her cheaper than the others?


----------



## Beth16 (May 23, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I would take a professional painter instead. SW managers don't know sh!t. I bet he is just going to stand and say its your painter's fault.
> 
> Sent from Android Phone using Paint Talk


Yup. He certainly isn't going to say it's a SW product problem, is he, and unless he's a rare bird in the coatings industry, he probably knows little about on-the-job, real-life problems.

Not saying your painter wasn't at fault - prepping trim by cleaning it with lacquer thinner is a new one on me but I don't know everything - just don't count on the SW dude/dudette to have a definitive answer.

This is where hands-on experience and not a degree, matters. :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I imagine as in any business - retail, service, manufacturing, or whatever - you'll have bad ones mixed in with good ones. I would certainly never take advice from someone I wasn't sure knew their stuff. Guess I'm fortunate to have several local suppliers (one is SW) where the staff is both knowledgeable and on top of things.


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wiped down with laquer thinner? I think the painter is high.


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

Could be wrong on the lacquer thinner, he asked me to add a can to my order, so I am guessing? Maybe he used it to thin down something or clean brushes? I don't know. Nonetheless, I TOTALLY understand real world experience is different from a degree, however, painting 101 is not included in the degree. I learned how to draw up plans on CAD and building systems, lighting etc... painting 101 just wasn't in the degree. To answer a few questions, my client (an acquaintance through a mutual friend) said the bid to paint a 4500 sqft home from top to bottom, including all trims was $6500 (including the paint). She felt that was WAY too high and I told her that is a local guy who has been used for years by many, that is cheaper. I did this as a courtesy to her. Just tried to find her a bit more of a deal and did not mark up ANYTHING. Now this is coming back to bite me in the butt (yes. lesson learned. I don't need y'all to rub it in).


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

4500 sq ft interior repainted for $6500.00 is high? I just painted a master bedroom suite, 800 sq feet and I charges $1800.00.


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

Move to Houston lol. If you saw what I did for this woman in three months and for what, you would crap your pants. SHe got a bloody steal not only in the work done, but it's way cheaper in houston to do remodels. You definitely get more bang for your buck here.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

gabe said:


> 4500 sq ft interior repainted for $6500.00 is high? I just painted a master bedroom suite, 800 sq feet and I charges $1800.00.


No wonder the paint is peeling :whistling2:


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

That doesn't sound like a high price at all for a house that size....actually sounds low if ceilngs and double coating walls are included. Paint thinner is what a painter would use to clean brushes if the paint is oil based. Lacquer thinner is for cleaning and thinning lacquer, but I always like to have some on hand to clean paint off places where there isn't supposed to be paint, like hinges for example or weatherstripping. Even if he did clean the trim with lacquer thinner, so what? That's not going to cause the new paint to not adhere...something else is amiss here. I can understand paint peeling from traffic areas where people are grabbing the trim and such, but from crown? Just because he didn't sand the crown, new oil based paint won't bond well to old oil based paint? I don't buy it. Can't wait to hear the rest of the facts.


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

*some before and after*


----------



## Beth16 (May 23, 2012)

Understand that many trades are sorta  about "decorators", especialy those with newly minted degrees. I personally loathe "decorators" with the heat of a thousand suns and even more, loathe working with them. But once in a while I get sucked in, But just to get this out of the way: generally I hate you people and have nothing but disdain for you, your opinions and your profession. You are clueless retards and generally a laughing-stock to everyone in the trades.

That said some of your species are willing to learn and even get your hands dirty , and some of your type learn and become cool and get to understand what's going on and over the years a couple of my favourite clients have been interior decorators.

My advice to you is IMMERSE yourself in the nuts and bolts of what work you're "directing." Seriously, nobody really gives a crap about your whatever degree if you don't understand the basics of drywall, painting, carpentry, plumbing, etc. If you don't understand the basics, you can't do the best by your clients. Choosing duvet and drapery colors is amateur stuff that most homeowners can manage;
having a full understanding of the whole process is a whole different animal. As you have seen.


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

*Ahh forget it. Pics are too big to load..*


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

WOW BETH. I am not a decorator and I bet I probably have WAY more knowledge about construction than you think. I literally designed the entire kitchen, master bath, pantry door, powder bath etc.... from SCRATCH on autoCAD. Can you do that? Do you have a breadth of knowledge of NKBA guidelines? Loathe decorators? I'm a designer, NOT a decorator. Get that straight lol.


----------



## Beth16 (May 23, 2012)

Looks like a cool house. I'm a fan of stone.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> WOW BETH. I am not a decorator and I bet I probably have WAY more knowledge about construction than you think. I literally designed the entire kitchen, master bath, pantry door, powder bath etc.... from SCRATCH on autoCAD. Can you do that? Do you have a breadth of knowledge of NKBA guidelines? Loathe decorators? I'm a designer, NOT a decorator. Get that straight lol.


You're going to fit in just fine here girlie!


----------



## Beth16 (May 23, 2012)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> WOW BETH. I am not a decorator and I bet I probably have WAY more knowledge about construction than you think. I literally designed the entire kitchen, master bath, pantry door, powder bath etc.... from SCRATCH on autoCAD. Can you do that? Do you have a breadth of knowledge of NKBA guidelines? Loathe decorators? I'm a designer, NOT a decorator. Get that straight lol.


 Yes I know the difference between decorators and designers, sorry for the wrong terminology.

My job is understanding how to coat various substrates, how to choose and interpret colors and how to guide my clients towards faux/plaster etc. Can you do that? Nope - not your specialty. Can I design a theoretical bathroom from scratch on autoCAD? Nope, can't, don't care.

However, your sphere of expertise presumably impacts everyone who works to your specs. Therefore it's pretty lame if you don't understand basic painting, plumbing, carpentry, etc.

My sphere of expertise encompasses - some drywall, most painting, and many decorative finishes. In detail and macro. I don't pretend to understand carpentry, lighting, plumbing, etc - as you do just because you have a degree that says you are speshul...because you have a degree? 

I KNOW my business. You still have a lot to learn about yours. Stay open.


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

*Beth...*

Don't know what happened to my post, but I am NOT a decorator, ok? I don't just pick freakin' colors for duvets. YES, that IS what decorators do, but I am a designer. The kitchen, master bath, powder, pantry door were all designed from scratch to my specs on AUTOCAD. Decorators do NOT use autocad or even know how to draft by computer or hand draft, in most cases. In addition, I am a standing member of NKBA, ASID and IIDA. Do you have a clue about NKBA guidelines? Decorators don't and will decorate or try to take part in a remodel knowing nothing about CODES, electrical, plumbling, structural etc... I may not know EVERYTHING about painting, but I know basics (ie. don't paint latex over oil unless you sand, prime and then paint etc...). WOW, you have one heck of a chip on your shoulder. In addition, I'm 40, not some wet behind the ears 22 year old with a "FRESH MINT" degree. But thanks for the nice response. What on earth did I do to you to tick you off today lol?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Stand back boys....stand back.

GIRL FIGHT!!!!!


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

"My sphere of expertise encompasses - some drywall, most painting, and many decorative finishes."_

Well then, that makes you and me both. I also have some knowledge and have done many finishes myself. It's good to be an artist who studied many years back in the basics of art. Not only can I paint and draw, but I actually have some abilities beyond that have stretch to interior design. 
_


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

$6500 to paint that whole house? Too high? Jeez, painters down there must live in a van by the river. I'd be double that price all day long.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Here it comes...... "My sphere of expertise is better than yours" :lol:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Here it comes...... "My sphere of expertise is better than yours" :lol:


Spheres? Is that a metaphor? That's where we're taking this thread now? Well in that case....whip out the spheres! !!


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

_Stand back boys....stand back.

GIRL FIGHT!!!!!

_Ya, no. I didn't come here to fight, argue and be berated by someone I don't even know or who even knows me. I don't need to justify jack squat to Beth.

I came to get advice. I will go by tomorrow and see what is really going on. She said peeling paint and when i said that oil-based typically chips rather than peels, she changed her tune to scratching off. Also to note, her A/C unit went out for three weeks at the end of this job. We are in hot, humid, Houston, so I wonder if a moisture issue could be the culprit. The house was vacant while we worked on it (luckily).


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> WOW BETH. I am not a decorator and I bet I probably have WAY more knowledge about construction than you think. I literally designed the entire kitchen, master bath, pantry door, powder bath etc.... from SCRATCH on autoCAD. Can you do that? Do you have a breadth of knowledge of NKBA guidelines? Loathe decorators? I'm a designer, NOT a decorator. Get that straight lol.


I have a pencil and a ruler :yes: that could work  but I don't have any spheres


----------



## Beth16 (May 23, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> Stand back boys....stand back.
> 
> GIRL FIGHT!!!!!


LOL!

I win by being less defensive. And more knowledgeable - Ms Interior Designer is so knowledgeable that she searched out a professional painting forum to try to figure out whether sanding oil trim was overkill and prepping by wiping down with lacquer thinner was acceptable. 

The two-year degree on using autoCAD, fiddling around with a mouse, instead of hands-on experience, advantage is just sillieness. Of course I don't know about autoCAD, because I never chose to study it. 

However, I do have an MA in fine art (with distinction) and a law degree. If we're slinging around degree creds.

Ms Interior Designer - if you weren't so busy being defensive you'll notice I said some complimentary things too. Admittedly well-disguised behind snarkieness, but this is a painting forum and not a fairies-farting-sparkly-rainbows designer forum.


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes a pencil and ruler could work if you have hand drafting skills and knowledge, of course. Sorry, I didn't mean to down play hand drafting. i just prefer computer aided. 

Yes, labor is cheap down here. I am Canadian and my father is remodeling his cottage up North of Toronto and he was absolutely flabbergasted at what we did for $75k (tear out kitchen cabs and replace with custom maple, soft close cabs and drawers, new custom designed island, vesailles pattern slate flooring throughout and acai wood flooring for 900 sqft, limestone rockwall in entry that goes 20 feet up, paint entire house inside and trims, replace ALL light fixtures and ceiling fans, granite in master, kitchen and powder, all door knobs replaced, tin tiled ceiling in dining room, ledgestone up 20 fireplce and 200 year old reclaimed beam inserted as mantle, ledgestone around bar, custom pantry door made from my specs to fit a newly arched jamb, modern wall texture in teen room, custom media room light fixture and the list goes on).


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> Yes a pencil and ruler could work if you have hand drafting skills and knowledge, of course. Sorry, I didn't mean to down play hand drafting. i just prefer computer aided.
> 
> Yes, labor is cheap down here. I am Canadian and my father is remodeling his cottage up North of Toronto and he was absolutely flabbergasted at what we did for $75k (tear out kitchen cabs and replace with custom maple, soft close cabs and drawers, new custom designed island, vesailles pattern slate flooring throughout and acai wood flooring for 900 sqft, limestone rockwall in entry that goes 20 feet up, paint entire house inside and trims, replace ALL light fixtures and ceiling fans, granite in master, kitchen and powder, all door knobs replaced, tin tiled ceiling in dining room, ledgestone up 20 fireplce and 200 year old reclaimed beam inserted as mantle, ledgestone around bar, custom pantry door made from my specs to fit a newly arched jamb, modern wall texture in teen room, custom media room light fixture and the list goes on).


I just painted my bathroom.....its taupe.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> I am Canadian


Say no more :whistling2:


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

There is some good tips here, I say learn as much as you can, get a good team of trades that you can trust, and work with. A good paint job is expensive, but will save you many headaches. Also even when you do everything right sh-t happens. Did you pay the painter, and sign his contracts? Why is he not back on the job to fix the issues? Who chose the painter?


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

Well Beth, you got me; however, I didn't think about the lacquer thinner as being weird only because when I worked in the Material handling field, we had an in-house fabrication crew and they used lacquer thinner to prep and clean the pallet rack before painting. I understand that commercial paint is a totally different ball of wax, but I also SAID that I am not a freakin' painter and that I have basic knowledge, WHY are you giving me a hard time. Do you want me to say I am a moron, a dumb fairy, sparkly thinking twit that likes to finger paint? You got it. I'm a complete moron who knows nothing and how dare I post a question for some help and advice on this free for the public forum. There, now leave me alone, ok? 

Good for you on your degrees. That might work for you in the world of business, but how does that crappy attitude work for you in your personal life? Good lord if I were a man (or woman, in case you are gay), I wouldn't touch you with a ten foot pole. I'b be afraid you'd bite my head off or rip me a new one any chance you'd get. Your bed-side manner is atrocious! Maybe you should look into some bio-identical hormones - SERIOUSLY! No joke here! Have a nice night!


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Say no more :whistling2:


Oi


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Gabe. I found the painter for her (the client). Mistake #1. 

Well, so glad to be so nicely welcomed by a bunch of nice people. 

Thank you to those with good advice!

P.S. don't know if the painter even used the lacquer thinner on the trims. SW saw the list of items he purchased for the job and mentioned it. He may have simply been using it for paint splatters and brush clean-up, I don't know just yet. Left a message on his phone to get to the bottom of it all.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> Well Beth, you got me; however, I didn't think about the lacquer thinner as being weird only because when I worked in the Material handling field, we had an in-house fabrication crew and they used lacquer thinner to prep and clean the pallet rack before painting. I understand that commercial paint is a totally different ball of wax, but I also SAID that I am not a freakin' painter and that I have basic knowledge, WHY are you giving me a hard time. Do you want me to say I am a moron, a dumb fairie, sparkly thinking twit that likes to finger paint? You got it. I'm a complete moron who knows nothing and how dare I post a question for some help and advice on this free for the public forum. There, now leave me alone, ok?
> 
> Good for you on your degrees. That might work for you in the world of business, but how does that crappy attitude work for you in your personal life? Good lord if I were a man (or woman, in case you are gay), I wouldn't touch you with a ten foot pole. I'b be afraid you'd bite my head off or rip me a new one any chance you'd get. Your bed-side manner is atricious! Maybe you should look into some bio-identical hormones - SERIOUSLY! No joke here! Have a nice night!


OK OK, for those painters out there who didn't catch the jist of this post.....this is smart person speak for (excuse me on the loose translation) ......."a$$hole!"


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyway, welcome to the forum M.I.D. - have to say you're doing a fine job of holding your own in this thread.  And yes, I do know the difference between a certified, accredited designer and a decorator, LOL.

You'll learn that ego's are what they are here, and that most of us here have had what I would say are questionable experiences with decorators. Don't let it get to you.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> $6500 to paint that whole house? Too high? Jeez, painters down there must live in a van by the river. I'd be double that price all day long.


I just reviewed those pictures and the new finishes that were put in. I can't fathom how a professional designer wouldn't expect that painting it for anything less than10k and not count on a disaster.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> Well Beth, you got me; however, I didn't think about the lacquer thinner as being weird only because when I worked in the Material handling field, we had an in-house fabrication crew and they used lacquer thinner to prep and clean the pallet rack before painting. I understand that commercial paint is a totally different ball of wax, but I also SAID that I am not a freakin' painter and that I have basic knowledge, WHY are you giving me a hard time. Do you want me to say I am a moron, a dumb fairy, sparkly thinking twit that likes to finger paint? You got it. I'm a complete moron who knows nothing and how dare I post a question for some help and advice on this free for the public forum. There, now leave me alone, ok?
> 
> Good for you on your degrees. That might work for you in the world of business, but how does that crappy attitude work for you in your personal life? Good lord if I were a man (or woman, in case you are gay), I wouldn't touch you with a ten foot pole. I'b be afraid you'd bite my head off or rip me a new one any chance you'd get. Your bed-side manner is atrocious! Maybe you should look into some bio-identical hormones - SERIOUSLY! No joke here! Have a nice night!


So beth came over in the time you were writing this beautiful post, and then you finished it. Ive got to say im impressed, thats some real game. 4 posts. Damn:notworthy:


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Wolfgang.

Again, I am in HOUSTON!!! You well researched folks apparently aren't well versed in the cost of living in Houston. $6500 is a good average price. Thanks for coming out of your hole to post though. Geez!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> Thanks Wolfgang.
> 
> Again, I am in HOUSTON!!! You well researched folks apparently aren't well versed in the cost of living in Houston. $6500 is a good average price. Thanks for coming out of your hole to post though. Geez!


You really know how to make friends, can i suggest a book. 

How to win friends and ifluence people by dale carnegie


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> Thanks Wolfgang.
> 
> Again, I am in HOUSTON!!! You well researched folks apparently aren't well versed in the cost of living in Houston. $6500 is a good average price. Thanks for coming out of your hole to post though. Geez!


Is it just me or does this chick kick ass?


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Is it just me or does this chick kick ass?


You like it rough?:whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

StripandCaulk said:


> You like it rough?:whistling2:


You're the one called "stripandcaulk".......


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

stripandcock, ah hum, I mean caulk, I don't WANT to be your friend honey. Why don't you find someone else to gang up on. You people act like you are in high school for cripes sake. How old are all of you?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> You're the one called "stripandcaulk".......


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> stripandcock, ah hum, I mean caulk, I don't WANT to be your friend honey. Why don't you find someone else to gang up on. You people act like you are in high school for cripes sake. How old are all of you?


That's his name, I was poking at him....and I'm 12 going on 32

I figured with all them thar degrees you could read.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> stripandcock, ah hum, I mean caulk, I don't WANT to be your friend honey. Why don't you find someone else to gang up on. You people act like you are in high school for cripes sake. How old are all of you?


Thats too bad, i was really hoping you would make me a sandwich.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> stripandcock, ah hum, I mean caulk, I don't WANT to be your friend honey. Why don't you find someone else to gang up on. You people act like you are in high school for cripes sake. How old are all of you?


It's ok, we are mad you chose a lowball painter, but it's you that has the mess on your hands now. 

The nice thing is you can just blame him. You and your client can cast hate spells upon him and cast him out into the outer realm.

You will survive, concocting your next design potion and cast it on a new unsuspecting client. 

You will bring happiness to new people, bring their spaces new harmony within the universe. You will soon forget about that painter cutting corners on this job to meet the demands you placed upon his shoulders without even knowing it.


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

Unbelievable that NCpaint is posting their business website on this forum after what you have posted. Sure does boost that business "goodwill" . I will make sure that my BFF's sister who is getting ready to fix and sell her home to move back to Texas doesn't use you or your products. Way to go if that is what you were trying to accomplish my friend. Crazy! You all are completely lacking something in your lives. Have a good night everyone!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> Thanks Wolfgang.
> 
> Again, I am in HOUSTON!!! You well researched folks apparently aren't well versed in the cost of living in Houston. $6500 is a good average price. Thanks for coming out of your hole to post though. Geez!


$6500 to paint that house in the lowest income area in North America is cheap. I think you got what you paid for though.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> Unbelievable that NCpaint is posting their business website on this forum after what you have posted. Sure does boost that business "goodwill" . I will make sure that my BFF's sister who is getting ready to fix and sell her home to move back to Texas doesn't use you or your products. Way to go if that is what you were trying to accomplish my friend. Crazy! You all are completely lacking something in your lives. Have a good night everyone!


What was that? Am I missing something?


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

_It's ok, we are mad you chose a lowball painter, but it's you that has the mess on your hands now. 

The nice thing is you can just blame him. You and your client can cast hate spells upon him and cast him out into the outer realm.

_LISTEN, you know NOTHING about my character and who I am blaming. I am blaming NO ONE right now. In fact, smarty pants, this crazy client and her crazy contractor friend, tried to pin some flooring damage on the painter I hired for her, and instead, I took a hit in my pay just to placate the client (a $3k hit). The painter is a nice man and my suspicions are that the temperature of the home and humidity factors may have played a roll in some of this problem. Anyway, I worked my ass off for 3 months and walked away with $4500 in my pocket. I don't know what kind of preconceived notions you have about designers, but I'm not falling under that. I am a hard worker who is still learning some of the ropes of this field. Shoot me for being a nice person who made some stupid design decisions. I can tell you that it won't happen again, however.


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok straight lines, this is a new, insured painter that I got a quote from on his fees:

Exterior $1/sqft (living space) Interior $1.75/sqft (living space) Would include all prep work and basic paint

So how does that compare to the rest of North America? Just curious?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> What was that? Am I missing something?


Yeah dude. She is not going to buy BM paint no more,:no: Lol. and then she complaints paint is peeling


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Beth16 said:


> The manager at my closest SW store thinks it's OK to use Colors-to-Go to paint a room, because it's cheaper than buying whole gallons of decent paint. The manager at another SW store I go to frequently sold general purpose latex primer to a client of mine as a first coat on an antique oak table and chairs.
> 
> Just saying. SW employees, even managers, are not painters.


 Amen to that sister!:thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Those rates are lower than trac homes. :blink:


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

This thread rocks :notworthy:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Beth16 said:


> Yup. He certainly isn't going to say it's a SW product problem, is he, and unless he's a rare bird in the coatings industry, he probably knows little about on-the-job, real-life problems.
> 
> Not saying your painter wasn't at fault - prepping trim by cleaning it with lacquer thinner is a new one on me but I don't know everything - just don't count on the SW dude/dudette to have a definitive answer.
> 
> This is where hands-on experience and not a degree, matters. :whistling2:


 Sounds like 1st degree me.:whistling2:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

myinteriordesigner said:


> unbelievable that ncpaint is posting their business website on this forum after what you have posted. Sure does boost that business "goodwill" . I will make sure that my bff's sister who is getting ready to fix and sell her home to move back to texas doesn't use you or your products. Way to go if that is what you were trying to accomplish my friend. Crazy! You all are completely lacking something in your lives. Have a good night everyone!


omg nc, shes going to make sure that her bffs sister!! Doesnt use you or your products!! You are completely lacking something in your life!!


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

AGAIN Rent a Painter, It's Houston baby. The home I live in would cost me half a Million up North, but only $150k here. How much more can I spell it out for you? These are the rates.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> Not knowing the particulars of the job, but yes, scuffing a surface for better tooth/adhesion is pretty much painting 101.


 somebody is going to scuff-le!:yes:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

HJ61 said:


> Wiped down with laquer thinner? I think the painter is high.


 Was for sure in that moment!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> AGAIN Rent a Painter, It's Houston baby. The home I live in would cost me half a Million up North, but only $150k here. How much more can I spell it out for you? These are the rates.


Materials cost the same everywhere? Or are they cheaper in Texas? Because I'm pretty sure the cost of materials for a 2000' home is pretty much the same regardless of where you put it. Labor rates can change I get it. Most legit guys pay taxes and such too.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah but her bffs sister isnt going to buy from you, so suck it


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

_This is where hands-on experience and not a degree, matters.
_
Wouldn't that be why I would hire you?_ Anyway, again. How old you are folks? _This is like high school all over again. It's unimaginable to me how immature you people are. Every last one of you ganged up on me for no reason whatsoever. NONE! I hope this makes you feel good at night when you close your eyes and realize that, "It's an awesome day. Today I was a total asshole to a complete stranger that I don't know. I hope I made her feel about 2 inches tall and that she doubts her abilities in being a designer and resigns. That would make me the most happiest and I would get a BIG kick out of that".

Let me say, I graduated top of my class. I know I have something to offer people. I know I have talent and great artistic ability to see beyond all the cutsie crap that most so called designers bring to the table; however, I will be frank in the fact that this last job left me with many sleepless night and lots of tears questioning if "people-wise" I am cut out to do this on my own, a decision I made so that I can be here for my kids as a mom, but still show them that I can earn an income too. I want them to be proud of me. Thank you all of you for being so welcoming and nice and uplifting and giving me the advice I need so that I can go there tomorrow and have something to contribute to with the SW manager so that I don't look like an idiot. I really appreciate it!_ Thank you!
_


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

MID - hope you come back and update after you meet with the SW rep. 

.


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

NCpaint, I can't argue with you. Research it if you don't believe me. Dude, YES. Materials, in some instances can be cheaper and yes, labor is cheaper. That's why my friend's painter moved back to NY - true story. Said he wasn't making enough here.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> This is where hands-on experience and not a degree, matters.
> 
> Wouldn't that be why I would hire you? Anyway, again. How old you are folks? This is like high school all over again. It's unimaginable to me how immature you people are. Every last one of you ganged up on me for no reason whatsoever. NONE! I hope this makes you feel good at night when you close your eyes and realize that, "It's an awesome day. Today I was a total asshole to a complete stranger that I don't know. I hope I made her feel about 2 inches tall and that she doubts her abilities in being a designer and resigns. That would make me the most happiest and I would get a BIG kick out of that".
> 
> Letm me say, I graduated top of my class. I know I have something to offer people. I know I have talent and great artistic ability to see beyond all the cutsie crap that most so called designers bring to the table; however, I will be frank in the fact that this last job left me with many sleepless night and lots of tears questioning if "people-wise" I am cut out to do this on my own, a decision I made so that I can be here for my kids as a mom, but still show them that I can earn an income too. I want them to be proud of me. Thank you all of you for being so welcoming and nice and uplifting and giving me the advice I need so that I can go there tomorrow and have something to contribute to wiht eh SW manager so that I don't look like an idiot. I really appreciate it! Thank you!


You'll be fine, don't sweat it. Have to let things roll off your back. Its part of this business, learn to handle it or get out. Its part of being your own boss, you're going to make mistakes....it happens....learn from it. 

Hopefully nobody's scared you off from here


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> Exterior $1/sqft (living space) Interior $1.75/sqft (living space) Would include all prep work and basic paint


Is gas still $0.75/gallon in Houston? It'd need to be at those rates.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Materials cost the same everywhere? Or are they cheaper in Texas? Because I'm pretty sure the cost of materials for a 2000' home is pretty much the same regardless of where you put it. Labor rates can change I get it. Most legit guys pay taxes and such too.


Aura is $ 68.95 per gallon


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

StripandCaulk said:


> Fergie - Big Girls Don't Cry (Personal) - YouTube


 Neither do ex sales reps!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Neither do ex sales reps!


You got me mud. Its my time of the month right now though


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> _This is where hands-on experience and not a degree, matters._
> 
> Wouldn't that be why I would hire you?_ Anyway, again. How old you are folks? _This is like high school all over again. It's unimaginable to me how immature you people are. Every last one of you ganged up on me for no reason whatsoever. NONE! I hope this makes you feel good at night when you close your eyes and realize that, "It's an awesome day. Today I was a total asshole to a complete stranger that I don't know. I hope I made her feel about 2 inches tall and that she doubts her abilities in being a designer and resigns. That would make me the most happiest and I would get a BIG kick out of that".
> 
> Let me say, I graduated top of my class. I know I have something to offer people. I know I have talent and great artistic ability to see beyond all the cutsie crap that most so called designers bring to the table; however, I will be frank in the fact that this last job left me with many sleepless night and lots of tears questioning if "people-wise" I am cut out to do this on my own, a decision I made so that I can be here for my kids as a mom, but still show them that I can earn an income too. I want them to be proud of me. Thank you all of you for being so welcoming and nice and uplifting and giving me the advice I need so that I can go there tomorrow and have something to contribute to with the SW manager so that I don't look like an idiot. I really appreciate it!_ Thank you!_


WOAH easy there tiger - it's called banter and if you want a good relationship with your trades, you should learn to play along.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> I need a professional's advice please. I finished a large interior design job in houston about 6 weeks ago. I recently received a message from the client, who is beyond upset, that her trims and crowns are peeling/scratching off. i specifically order the top of the line SW oil based paint in the color (NATUREL - which is a light colored paint). What or how could this be happening. SW is telling me that the painter should have sanded all trims/crowns to remove sheen before painting. This seems like over kill to me. Help? Thanks kindly!


Stick to design and let the HO's hire their contractors and negotiate price. If you do not understand the technical part of the business you have no right hiring subs for your clients. It sounds like you did not pre-qualify the contractor and probably hired on price, not quality. People tend to forget all about the price when they are looking at the quality weeks later. You get what you pay for.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

NEPS.US said:


> Stick to design and let the HO's hire their contractors and negotiate price. If you do not understand the technical part of the business you have no right hiring subs for your clients. It sounds like you did not pre-qualify the contractor and probably hired on price, not quality. People tend to forget all about the price when they are looking at the quality weeks later. You get what you pay for.


This is true though as has been mentioned upthread, this is a learning curve (albeit a steep, shouty , unhappy client one). We have all made some humungous mistakes - at least she can 'blame' the painter. Back in the day when I was learning and just slapped anything over anything - you don't get the luxury of finger pointing. (I do have to admit I did lol at Beths "unicorn / rainbow / farting" comment)

It will take years to know the basics of the trades she will encounter. Hopefully by then she hasn't retired 

MID - good luck with it all - chill out a bit, and come back and let everyone know how it turned out x


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

_Stick to design and let the HO's hire their contractors and negotiate price. If you do not understand the technical part of the business you have no right hiring subs for your clients. It sounds like you did not pre-qualify the contractor and probably hired on price, not quality. People tend to forget all about the price when they are looking at the quality weeks later. You get what you pay for.

_The client DID hire her own contractor. It was a nightmare just dealing with her alone. She didn't know you could move and pivot a toilet over 3 inches without breaking into the slab. She didn't know that I could design a bath cabinet for the client and not have to center the sink over the same p-trap. She didn't know what a gas line looked like under the cooktop. She didn't know how to do a lot of things that I actually know. In fact, her and the client put down the acacia wood flooring FIRST instead of last and then pinned my painters on the scratches after we took up the paper. No one could have been able to definitely tell who scratched the floor, but the poor painter who was supposed to do the paint work from March 10-20 had to shuffle his workers around because the bloody contractor had a crazy work schedule that she made me stick to. In the end, instead of making the painters pay for the wood repair, I handed over my last two payments totalling $3k to make this client happy. In the end, she's still unhappy, still pissed and is no longer talking to me. Yeah me! Now this **** with the paint scratching off.


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

_WOAH easy there tiger - it's called banter and if you want a good relationship with your trades, you should learn to play along.

_This isn't banter! Are you nuts? This is cruel and malicious berating. If you people are fun, i'd hate to see the mean folks in this paint industry. 

I can only deduce that you mean spirited folks must have dealt with some snotty, snooty designers and have pigeon holded us all under that stigma. Yes, there are some snooty know-it-all designers out there, but let me set the record straight to you ALL: I grew up with a single, broke mother and moved out at 16 due to circumstances I'd rather not say. I moved to the US to go college (20 years ago) to make a better life for myself, so if "it figures" that I am Canadian or if I am a unicorn liking, fairy idiot designer, I'll take it ANYDAY over an azzhole dickhead who thinks it's cool to jump at the chance to join a dimwitted "group think" mentality. I'd rather be a leader than a follower any day.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Your a designer, not a GC. 

It sounds like you need to a better job defining your role.


----------



## MyInteriorDesigner (Jun 5, 2012)

_Your a designer, not a GC. 

It sounds like you need to a better job defining your role.

_It's you're and no, it's a damn good thing I know this **** and that I was able to save the client a lot of angst. This is the stuff I learned in school and thank GOD. I do need to know this stuff. i draw the working drawings that a GC will use to build and create what I create on CAD. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

MyInteriorDesigner said:


> _Your a designer, not a GC. _
> 
> _It sounds like you need to a better job defining your role._
> 
> It's you're and no, it's a damn good thing I know this **** and that I was able to save the client a lot of angst. This is the stuff I learned in school and thank GOD. I do need to know this stuff. i draw the working drawings that a GC will use to build and create what I create on CAD. Thanks for your input though. How about you stick with painting and I will stick with what I know and need to know in my field, k?


Dont take this the wrong way, but you come on here calling people azzholes but you sound like a twat the way you talk to those trying to help you. You might want to work on that, if not keep having fun in your field. Clearly you need some help with it. Communication and how you interact with people has alot to do with success in any business. It would appear obvious that you need to work on that.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If there were no mods logged in tonight, I'd understand why this shyt has gone on for so long, but with some of them having participated and added thanks and approval, I am surprised.

when did we throw out the "Terms of Service" and Rules for Posting ?


----------

